
Toucan, a high-level Clojure lib for defining models and working with your DB - cammsaul
https://github.com/camsaul/toucan
======
cammsaul
Based on the model and DB utility functions developed while working on
Metabase
([https://github.com/metabase/metabase/](https://github.com/metabase/metabase/)).

